# Modbus TCP von V2.3 nach eCockpit



## Jimm (12 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Wago Anfängerfrage an Codesys experten. Ich bin dabei einen V2.3 in eCockpit zu migrieren und muss einige Bibliotheken auszutauschen. Es geht um den Modbus-TCP, auszulesen sind mit einer 750-8212-Master die  real-Werte %MD1 bis %MD10, gelesen aus wird aus einem 750-832-Client. Den Bibliothek FbmbMasterTCP habe ich wie in Bibliotheks-Beschreibung beschrieben eingefügt, deklariert und zum laufen gebracht. Die Word-Werte kann ich sehen aber in realwerte zu wandeln habe ich nicht hinbekommen. Wie kann ich den Bibliothek anpassen?
Danke


----------



## holgermaik (12 Juni 2022)

"TwoWord_To_MBfloat" ist sicherlich eine selbst geschriebene Funktion.
Diese würde ich durch eine "Union" ersetzen.


----------



## Passion4Automation (19 September 2022)

I


----------

